# QAD ultra rest Vs. hoyt ultra rest



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 25, 2011)

whats the difference in these 2 rest besides the name?? Anyone ever tried the hoyt rest?


----------



## riskyb (Aug 25, 2011)

Both are made by qad


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 25, 2011)

Im assuming your talking about the Hoyt model QAD? Its says Hoyt across It right?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 25, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Im assuming your talking about the Hoyt model QAD? Its says Hoyt across Its right?e



yes


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep there just a QAD HDX(newer model HD) with Hoyt across It. I have one of the Fuse models myself. I have been really happy with It. Great rest, but Its no different at all.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 25, 2011)

huh... isn't it more then the QAD?


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. But so is the bone collector one. It's the extra name on the side your paying the extra money for.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 25, 2011)

thats man....I aint into buying the "name"


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 25, 2011)

same rest just paying for the name thats all


----------

